# bloquer les pop up de radios d'informations



## zarathoustra (14 Janvier 2011)

bonjour à tous

sur mon iphone, j'ai installé un paquet d'applications audiovisuelles : dont les radios

par les temps agités actuels, j'ai remarqué que les radios n'arretent pas d'envoyer toutes les memes messages, ce qui est insupportable

je voudrais empecher ses applications de m'envoyer des messages (meme lorsqu'elles sont coupées), mais je ne trouve pas où je pourrais régler ca.

Quelqu'un sait il ou l'on peut modifier de tels paramètres?

Merci pour votre aide.

Z.


----------



## zarathoustra (17 Janvier 2011)

Hi,

Il faut aller dans Réglages / notifications et régler par appli selon ses préférences.

Merci pour votre aide.

Z.


----------

